# Beekeepers beekeeping > Scottish Beekeepers Association >  A day out in Perth: Part 2

## gavin

Alan was, of course, running his first full AGM as President and was struggling to get the hang of the handshake for the next recipient.

award2..jpg

.... but he worked it out for Alan Cameron, recipient of the Harry Brown Award.

HB award..jpg

Turning the camera the other way, I said that I would find a way of getting them all onto the forum somehow .....

the floor6..jpg

... but I promise not to reveal who is who ...

the floor4..jpg

... even those hiding up the back.

the floor5..jpg

[seems to be some limit that I've reached again, so part 3 is coming ..... ]

----------

